# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2016 >  >  to من سيكون التالي

## مغربي

*تفيد المتابعات بأن هناك أحد اللاعبين المؤثرين ف بني جلفوط لديه ثقره ف عقده والمريخ استثمر هذه الثقره واخفي اللاعب على أن يوقع معه عقد ف آخر يوم للتسجيلات وإدارة الجلافيط حرم دخلو وساطات للوالي للتنازل عن اللاعب المؤثر   والوالي رفض من هو اللاعب؟ الزي سيبكي عليه جميع الجلافيط
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*دى المفاجاه بتاعت الوالى ؟؟؟؟؟؟
*

----------


## مغربي

*لالا دا لاعب محلي حايكون ضربة قاضيه بكري 2 المفاجأة أن شاء الله مهاجم من العيار الثقيل
                        	*

----------


## golden

*مافي طريقة مع السمكرجي 
مفاجأة الوالي اعتقد لاعب نجم  من الخرطوم واعارة ابوعشرين تدل على وجود تعاون.
                        	*

----------


## المريود

*الهلال ما فيه لاعب يستحق غير صهيب و شيبولا
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ربنا يسهلها
                        	*

----------


## azzreem

*نتمني يكون صهيب ود لعاب
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة golden
					

مافي طريقة مع السمكرجي 
مفاجأة الوالي اعتقد لاعب نجم  من الخرطوم واعارة ابوعشرين تدل على وجود تعاون.



 اللاعب من الجلافيط ي قولدن وأظن الثعلب
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المريود
					

الهلال ما فيه لاعب يستحق غير صهيب و شيبولا



تقريبا الثعلب هو المقصود ي المريود
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة azzreem
					

نتمني يكون صهيب ود لعاب



أن شاء الله حايكون هو ي صفوه
                        	*

----------


## مغربي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

ربنا يسهلها



أن شاء الله تتسهل ي كسلاوي لانو انت عارف سمعنا بوساطات دخلو ف الموضوع مع الوالي انو م يسجل اللاعب المؤثر ويعتبر مستقبل الجلافيط أظن الواسطة طلعت من عماد الطيب لانو هو من أخطاء ف العقد
                        	*

----------


## هجو الأقرع

*ما اعتقد الثعلب لانو موجود هنا فى الدوحة وتم تكريمه من قبل مجموعة الهلال هنا.
                        	*

----------

